# Post workout carbs



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok so just wacking my new bulking diet into myfitness pal. And I've got 121 calories to spare. So I was thinking maybe something post work out could fill this gap. Post workout I have a 60g protein shake and a tin of tuna so was thinking some fast acting carbs?

Anyone got any ideas what could go in this gap?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Any type of carb would do mate, just have 30g of whey and use the other 100cal toward a good carb choice, like 90g of pasta or jacket potatos ect... that's around 240cals


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Any type of carb would do mate, just have 30g of whey and use the other 100cal toward a good carb choice, like 90g of pasta or jacket potatos ect... that's around 240cals


Just seen gatorade drinks which are a mix of dextrose and maltodextrin are exactly 120cals. What do you reckon?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

A scoop of dextrose?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> A scoop of dextrose?


Yeah going to look into some, but postage is bloody more than the dextrose it's self. So will wait till I need a protein order which wont be for a month or two...

Reckon in the mean time this stuff will do? It's an isotonic too


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah going to look into some, but postage is bloody more than the dextrose it's self. So will wait till I need a protein order which wont be for a month or two...
> 
> Reckon in the mean time this stuff will do? It's an isotonic too


1kg of dextrose is around £5 and at a scoop post training will last a while.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I have 60g whey, 80g dextrose ad aminos pwo without fail.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Haribo


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Coco pops or Frosties post workout for me. Stole the idea from Milky. Coco pops with choc whey sorts any choc craving I may have.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Waxy Maize Starch is good and cheap


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Deffinetly going to look into all these. I like the idea of coco-pops though


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

couple of jam bagels


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Deffinetly going to look into all these. I like the idea of coco-pops though


Cereal is a good choice not only have you a fast carb but protein from the milk to


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Cereal is a good choice not only have you a fast carb but protein from the milk to


Also when dieting it's one of the only sweet tasty things you eat.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

aad123 said:


> Coco pops or Frosties post workout for me. Stole the idea from Milky. Coco pops with choc whey sorts any choc craving I may have.


Top man, cocopop roks or lion bar cerial are the bollox PWO.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Post workout used to be my favourite meal. You have smashed your muscles and leave the gym feeling half dead but also high on the rush of a good session and now you get to eat all the sweet sugary treats you have been missing all day. A couple of bags of harribow also goes down well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Top man, cocopop roks or lion bar cerial are the bollox PWO.


Lion bar? Never seen that stuff! might have to get me some!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Just looked the lion bar stuff with semi skimmed milk fits more or less bang on!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jd123:3632606 said:


> Just looked the lion bar stuff with semi skimmed milk fits more or less bang on!


I do have my uses occasionally mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> I do have my uses occasionally mate.


Other than banning complete and utter cvnts :thumb:


----------

